# jelly discharge???



## chezlar

hi there i am 40 weeks preg and 4 days over. I have had a yellow/clear stringy jelly like discharge its like a blob on the loo roll but stringy aswell. i have had this twice now, is this my mucus plug??? it hasnt had no red/brown colour in it just yellow/clear jelly. since losing this today i have been getting slight pains in my stomach and cervix area. does anyone know what all this is???

thanks

:wacko:


----------



## angels3..

It does sound like your plug hun, with my first i neve had a bloody show till actually in labour, with my second i started to loose what you discribed at 38wks and had him at 39wks. Yesterday I lost a big blob of only what i can discribe as snot (sorry) like when you blow your nose when you've got a cold.

hope this is the start of something for you, it's horrible playing the waiting game x x


----------



## emmalj80

Definately sounds like the plug to me, I lost mine 4 days overdue too bubs still hung in there for another 10 days though.


----------



## kmac625

Sounds like your plug to me. Hopefully this is the start of something for you.


----------



## jollygood000

My plug was exactly the same, it came out in the weeks running up to labour and whyen my waters broke the whole thing came away, its a good sign x


----------



## Blob

Sounds like your plug to me :)


----------



## chezlar

so how long do you think it will be before i go into labour??


----------



## Hayley90

i lost my plug the morning i went into labour ( i was having contractions already!) and my bloody show much later on in hospital. 

Keep an eye on the pains, does your MW know your having them? Its a good sign :D


----------



## xprincessx

it sounds like your plug to me hun, unfortunately there is no telling when you'll go into labour because they can reform...i have already lost parts of my plug 3 times and im still here so no idea when but hopefully, seeing as you're overdue it will happen in the next few days x


----------



## chezlar

no i dont go to the midwife anymore. been gettin pains since sunday but light period pains. i get sharp shootin pains where im doubled over every now and again but not all the time.


----------



## samface182

sounds like your plug. mine came away at 35 weeks! no signs of baby yet though :cry:
xx


----------



## tiggerlix

mine is also coming away and has been in large amounts since my 2nd sweep tuesday morn...but no baby yet:(
xx


----------



## November1984

I had this w/my first in the second trimester and weird enough when I used to do egg donation cycles (not pregnant).


----------



## MamaBird

xprincessx said:


> it sounds like your plug to me hun, unfortunately there is no telling when you'll go into labour because they can reform...i have already lost parts of my plug 3 times and im still here so no idea when but hopefully, seeing as you're overdue it will happen in the next few days x

Same with me!! About 2-3 weeks ago I noticed yellow/clear jelly when wiping and a few pieces were quite big for a couple of days...but then it stopped.:shrug: Nothing else to report. I guess it reformed!?


----------



## mummytobe12

i have the same im 38 weeks 3 days and for the past 2 days i have had clear/yellowish discharge when its yellow its like the mucuz u get when you have a cold and blow your nose, i also have ben getting period like pains and like tightening and bottom of stomach and back pains also when i walk am getting shooting pains up my stomach and sometimes doubles me in 2 hopefully this is start of things for me


----------

